# Razr dock doesn't fit Razr



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife got her new Razr Maxx today, along with dock, from Costco.

However, the dock doesn't appear to fit the phone - the connectors that it is supposed to slide onto are too high - If I seat her phone on them the phone is actually suspended above the part of the dock where the lower side of the phone should rest on.

I don't see any way to adjust the position of the connectors...is this really the way this is manufactured, or did we get a bad dock?


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

I would return it...


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe it was built for a specific case/phone combo?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...I put a couple of felt bumpers on the lower ledge so the phone rests on it and the ports line up properly now.

I had the same thought after I posted, that the gap may allow for it to work w/a case, I don't believe there was any gap behind the phone, so that doesn't seem so likely. I'll have to check again this evening when my wife gets home.

If someone who actually has the HD dock can reply regarding what they got (like were there any spacing shims or anything, and how things fit I'd appreciate it. Likely have to return it tomorrow...


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the Razr Maxx as well, and have both the hd dock and car dock. The hd desktop dock (at least on the one I have from Motorola) has no apparant space issues and fits the phone only without a case. There are no gaps that I can see at all.

My Motorola car dock actually fits really nice with my simple gel case. But I had to take the back plate out for it to fit correctly. I guess the car dock is one unit made for both the Razr and Razr Maxx and that's why the plate has to be removed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

zbjones said:


> I have the Razr Maxx as well, and have both the hd dock and car dock. The hd desktop dock (at least on the one I have from Motorola) has no apparant space issues and fits the phone only without a case. There are no gaps that I can see at all.
> 
> My Motorola car dock actually fits really nice with my simple gel case. But I had to take the back plate out for it to fit correctly. I guess the car dock is one unit made for both the Razr and Razr Maxx and that's why the plate has to be removed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, looks like we got a reject. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So more info on this...

We have now purchased two Razr Maxx in the past two weeks from Costco, for my wife and my son.

Both came w/a free dock for the phone, part of the Costco bundle. It is this dock, here: http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-DROID-RAZR-MAXX-Dock/dp/B006MGPG28/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1339773684&sr=1-3&keywords=droid+razr+maxx+accessories

The dock does not fit the Razr Maxx properly. There are two issues:

- As I already noted, w/out an additional adapter, the Maxx sits too low in the dock to line up w/the connectors when you remove the translucent backing plate adapter that is provided for using a starndard Razr w/out a case. 
- In addition, the dock isn't deep enough for the additional thickness of the Maxx, and the bulging square area where the "M" Motorola logo sits pushes the phone out from the back at an angle.

My son's dock came w/a translucent smoke colored adapter plate on it (my wife's dock didn't include this), which added additional height to the lower lip the phone sits on (which lines up the connectors properly). But while solving the height issue, the additional thickness of the backing plate added by the adapter pushes the phone out from the back at quite an angle, which stresses it at the connectors, a bad thing to do to a phone w/daily insertion/removal and sitting in it all night at an angle.

My wife's dock arrived w/out the adapter plate. W/out the adapter, as noted, the phone sits to low on the dock so the connectors no longer line up. Since the additional backplate behind the phone is removed, the angle at which the is pushed out from the back is lessened, but it's still not 100% straight.

Overall, this looks like it's just a Droid Razr dock that Motorola is promoting as a Razr Maxx compatible dock, which it barely is...I assume this is the same one that Verizon is selling at their stores for the Maxx.

W/the fix I mentioned above, adding felt bumpers, the phone can sit at the right height to match up w/the dock connectors. But it still doesn't sit parallel to the back of the dock, it's angled outward by the bulge in the back plate w/the "M" Motorola logo on it. The angle isn't severe, but it's easy to see that the phone isn't sitting flush flat the way it should. Connector ports are often a weak link on any phone, and putting stress on them daily basis doesn't seem like a good idea.

I may attack the docks w/some sand paper to see if I can thin the hump a bit to get things lined up properly. But before I do that I wanted to find out if anyone has a dock like this that actually properly fits their Maxx properly, or is this re-purposed Razr dock the only one that anyone's seen/used?

The other dock (the $99 one w/the three USB ports) may fit the Razr Maxx properly, but this one clearly does not.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I too had the additional smoke colored adapter. Really had to push it hard to snap into the dock. Now it seats correctly. The provided instructions werw worthless.

Mine is the verizon branded dock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Warus said:


> I too had the additional smoke colored adapter. Really had to push it hard to snap into the dock. Now it seats correctly. The provided instructions werw worthless.
> 
> Mine is the verizon branded dock.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So with the adapter the RAZR sits flush with the backing plate, and isn't pushed out at an angle by the area where there is a hump in the backing plate?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> So with the adapter the RAZR sits flush with the backing plate, and isn't pushed out at an angle by the area where there is a hump in the backing plate?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Correct.. I'll see if I can upload a picture somehow (snapped a pic, but can't upload it here).. but the adapter snaps in. I took me awhile to figure it out too.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Warus said:


> Correct.. I'll see if I can upload a picture somehow (snapped a pic, but can't upload it here).. but the adapter snaps in. I took me awhile to figure it out too.


Ok try this link; https://www.box.com/s/550b91f0e45a8472f0aa

Let me know if you need a better pic


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Warus said:


> Ok try this link; https://www.box.com/s/550b91f0e45a8472f0aa
> 
> Let me know if you need a better pic


Thanks for the pic!

Can you take one of the dock with the backing plate adapter removed, shooting from the front so I can see the raised hump with the Motorola logo...I think I may have a different dock than you...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> Can you take one of the dock with the backing plate adapter removed, shooting from the front so I can see the raised hump with the Motorola logo...I think I may have a different dock than you...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


try these;

https://www.box.com/...3c4d11077ce5c86

https://www.box.com/s/642129462c5166fccafd


----------



## davidcox6 (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the same issue. Later versions of the HD station include an extra spacer to make it work with the Maxx. The rest of the dock is the same. I ended up contacting moto and they let me send the old one in under a warranty exchange and get the new version as a replacement. The only cost to me was shipping my old dock to them.


----------

